# Guitar body sizes ???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay - Auditorium, Grand Auditorium, Grand Performance, Concert, Orchestra, Grand Symphony, Dreadnaught, Jumbo, Extra Jumbo, Mini Jumbo (now that's an oxymoron). How do they differ in sound, tone, volume, playability, comfort.

I have never owned an acoustic, but I have been considering one. I would only be using it at home. I do like a full clear sound, not too boomy.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

grand orcrastra love it or jumbo. i am kindof looking at an daisy rock mini jumbo cutaway

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

proud boogie owner


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Robert.... meet Guncho for your acoustic guitar ideas....\/(see below or above)/\


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love classical guitars, and parlor guitars. My dream acoustic must have the neck join the body at the 12th fret.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Must be a cutaway and have electronics.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Must be a cutaway and have electronics.


Why?
I have played my Martin close to 40 years and it has neither of your requirements. I have electrics for amplified songs and a good acoustic for traditional, pure wood generated tones. I don't like the artificial tone of an electrified acoustic.>just my opin-onion<


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have been a dreadnought player all my life. I've owned an HD28V Martin for the last 6 years. It has a big powerful and boomy voice which is my preference. A few months ago I picked up an OM28 and I find my self preferring that more at home for playing on. Its smaller and more comfortable for noodling on the couch. I almost sold right after I picked it up but over time I've really warmed up to it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> Must be a cutaway and have electronics.


The cutaway is a preference I can understand but for me, built in pickups are a downside.

First of all, I agree with ed that generally, under-saddle pickups sound plastic and generic and while convenient, don't capture the unique character of a guitar. Secondly, any cutouts on the guitar to accommodate a pre-amp module may not be the same size as available replacements when the pre-amp almost inevitably needs to be replaced some time down the road. Basically, it gives you no option to put in a pickup system you might prefer over the factory installed one.

The J45 I recently purchased has an under saddle pickup and a small volume control stuck on just inside the sound hole and an enlarged end pin hole to accommodate the end pin jack.

I had originally intended to uninstall the pickup system to replace it with something I would prefer from experience or plug the jack hole to make the guitar more like an older J45 but decided that it is pretty unobtrusive and would be handy to have available in some situations. But given the option, I will always request that the guitar be miced, even if the pickup is used as well for extra reinforcement with the FOH system.

But mainly, I will have no gaping hole in the guitar that used to house the pre-amp module should I need to make changes in the future.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am not sure what size the S & P Cedar 6 is called but that's about as large an acoustic that I can handle.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Because....



ed2000 said:


> Why?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

In the FS section someone has a Larrivee at your specs for $800.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I like smaller size, parlour guitars

They're a little quieter, which is fine for playing at home.
You can mike them to play out.

I've never had one that sounded boomy

Nathan


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

my 2 cents is that there is such a large variety of sizes in acoustic guitars that you realy need to sit down and try them on for size.
Especially the dreadnaught size. I cant play the larger sizes and I know that cause I tried and it doesn't work for me.
Getting off topic for a second.
Obviously you have discovered the many different sizes that exist...
HAve you noticed the prices....
Its common to see a nice acoustic list for 400 dollars right beside another acoustic that's 3 thousand dollars.
I cant tell the difference and thats why I'm very confused about acoustics.

Good luck with your search...

G.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree with GTmaker. Size is very inportant to me. I tend to like smaller bodied guitars. As much as I like the look and full sound of dreadnought guitars I can't get comfortable with one. I guess if I was on stage playing standing up they would be fine but sitting playing around with friends and family I find them unwieldy. 

Enjoy your search for an acoustic.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

A friend of mine had a Martin New Yorker parlor sized guitar from the 20s that I played a few times. It sounded HUGE, so I guess you just have to try 'em before ya buy 'em.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My next acoustic guitar will be a mini-jumbo with a cutaway and built-in electronics. Despite the oxymoronic name, I like the size as it is comfortable but still has some punch. I've been playing dreadnaughts for years, and they look and sound great but they are too big for most people to play comfortably sitting down. Generally, the bigger the body the more volume you will get, but there are lots of parlour-sized guitars out there that sound huge. If you're plugging in most of the time, then acoustic volume is less of a concern and a smaller body will be less prone to feedback. Parlour guitars travel really well.

I figure that if you know that you want electronics, it is far more economical to get them installed in the factory - but listen before you buy. Also, I would recommend a dual pick-up system if it's within your budget. I have a sound-board transducer and an under-saddle pick-up that sound great together.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not at all a fan of dreadnoughts. I prefer a guitar with a defined "waist". It provides more clarity. Of course, a particular manufacturer's construction methods also affect tone and volume but I think most knowledgable folks would agree that within a given manufacturer's range the ones with a waist have a more balanced tone. In my view most dreads and in particular Martin dreads, are dull, boomy and thudding. I like auditorium shapes the best and jumbo shapes second best.

As always, this is just my opinion.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I love the tone and volume of a dreadnought, but I am short in stature and I found that getting my picking hand around the body was a bit too tight for me while sitting. And the dreadnought I bought didn;t have strap pins on it so you dont really have a choice but to sit on a stool. I always felt like I had a bruise on my right pectoral after playing it for a while. I switched to an ovation Elite with the rounded back and I am in love with that now. Not as loud, but better tone with the John Pearse slightly light strings I swapped in.


----------

